# just chat



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Whew what a couple of weeks we've had here. I've been lost out in the south 40 somewhere.
Remember the new wood flooring we had put in to sell the house? The ac went out and took care of that when it flooded. Still waiting on the insurance company to get off of their um..... behinds. Estimate to repair the damage, 13,000.00. 
I have a feeling the insurance company isn't going to agree with that one and they're sending out their own adjuster next Wed to decide what to do. Gee, they never minded collecting the premiums I paid to them for all these years but put in one little claim and they go nuts. Allstate.....you're in good hands. Now why don't I trust those hands?
We hired painters to finish up the last part of the painting and things were going really smooth! (this was just before the flood that happened a day after the painters made it not so smooth) We were a day away from staging the house to put it on the market when the painters decided to go against their agreement and instead of putting a texture over the border in the office they used a chemical that's supposed to be cut 64 to 1 full strength instead. Just for giggles, it's supposed to be used in a well-ventilated area and they figured it was too hot out to open windows. Yeow that stuff got me but good and I had a reaction from hell. 
I wound up at my gf's and stayed there but after trying to come back in the house the next day and couldn't then found a motel to stay in. I asked the painters what they used to remove the border and was told soap and water. It took them forever to admit what they used, but dang, I had a right to know what on earth sent me for such a bad loop so that I could never be around it again. Once they came clean about what they used, I called the company and told them what happened......and that the painters decided that the way to fix it was to paint 2 coats of paint over it to seal it into the walls and let it leech out. The company told me I had 2 choices....take turpentine and remove all of the paint from the walls or remove the walls. They advised against the turpentine. Can't imagine why. Come to find out, this stuff was supposed to be neutralized after using it and of course that wasn't done. Then again it was supposed to be used as a 64 to 1 dilution and that wasn't done either. I wonder if the painters know how to read instructions? 
The painters realized they blew it big time when I called them and told them what the company said to do. Then they called the company and told them I was going to sue them. HUH? What did they have to do with idiots using this stuff wrong? Then I got bounced between poison control, the company that makes the chemical and my doctor. Once the company thought I was going to sue them they went nuts defending their product and changed their mind and said just wash the walls. Too late, half of them were already out...but when I finally got a word in and got it through their brain that there was no lawsuit coming, then they told me it was the right thing to do to tear the walls out and yes, they had told me that needed to be done. Those painters deserve this chemical dumped over their tiny brains for calling the company and telling them I was going to sue them and where the heck they even got that idea was way beyond me. Then the painters fessed up and told them all of their painter friends told them we'd sue them so I guess they wanted to dump it on someone else. 
The motel was a nice one.....had a kitchen and bedroom. The phone and internet and stove didn't work but other than that who could complain? After paying for 10 days of a motel, having the ac fixed, paying everyone and their brother for estimates to repair this place, having to pay to replace walls and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things money started to get a little tight. I did have a nice looking checking acct until life turned upside down. Estimates were over 20,0000 and keep going up. 
Now for the good stuff. I found out IHOP has a great stir fry chicken. I lived on that once a day while in the motel except the times my gf made me go out to breakfast with her. Not the best way to lose weight but what the heck, you can't help but smile when you see the scale go down.
The new walls go in next week and I think hubby is going to finish painting the doors and trim in the house. I've had enough of hiring a painter. I may wind up in another motel when painting starts again. For some weird reason the chemical they used heightened my sense of smell and oh my goodness can I smell things like never before. It's pretty neat when there's a good smell but oh my when there's a lousy one.......ewwwwww. My doctor says it may last a short time or could stay that way. I'm hoping for the short time.
During this time where my nose finds everything, I started reading the Twilight series and am up to the 4th book (there's not much to do in a motel and it's easy reading). So here I am reading about vampires having a heightened sense of smell and my own nose is probably matching theirs. Feels like the Twilight Zone and what can you do but laugh at that point?
I'm still getting dizzy being in the house but it's home. The doctor said as long as it stays a little dizzy I can stay here but no more than this. He also said the fumes from that stuff while used in the office went through the house and all food not sealed in plastic was to go in the trash. Luckily I hadn't shopped recently. Old Mother Hubbard has nothing on us.....talk about bare cabinets! It's a shame we couldn't donate all that food somewhere.
We had lots of time to talk when hubby visited me at the motel and decided he's going to retire after we went through all the figures. Now *that* I can get into! I think I'm one of those really rare wives that would love having him around all the time so it's all good. Our income will go down but heck, we can buy a small house. We don't need another house where we don't even use 4 rooms of it. 
The dogs were thrilled to have me home until I got the clippers out for the standard poodle since I had just started to clip her before this happened. She's giving me dirty looks but she can't hold out forever. I have the rear leg bracelets to do and she's finally done. If she knew that, she'd hide the clippers.
So the house doesn't go on the market this week....it'll get there when it's supposed to. Ha, it's hard to imagine me being so laid back about things. It took my dr giving me an EKG and a long talk and a talk with a pastor to change the way I look at things. They did a good job though and somehow it connected in my brain. Sheesh, in my 50's I finally learn to let go and let God. Who knew? <G>


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OM Gosh. What an awful time you are having……I was still wondering about your bed and where you were…..Letting go and having someone to take our problems to are great lessons to learn, most of us don't get it until later in life. 

That had to be some really powerful stuff the painters used, I hope your reactions will clear up soon. I’m not surprised at all they didn’t read the directions, most of the painters in our area can’t speak English and probably can’t read Spanish. I am more surprised when someone gets things right now, yesterday our special ordered,takes 3 weeks for delivery roofing shingles were delivered with 3 different dye lots!!!! When I complained 4 of the idiots that work for the company did not understand the problem.

I have never heard of paying for an estimate to get a job done. That has to be local to your area. I wish we could charge for that. My Dh spends as much time biding construction jobs as he does doing them. Never has he or any of our subcontractors been paid for a bid or estimate.

A long time ago we had a terrible problem with Allstate not paying a claim. We changed to State Farm. 2 days after I paid State Farm for new coverage, before my check had left the agents office, we had a Tornado. 16 huge trees on the house and pool. The pool had to be totally redone. State farm never said a word, they just sent out adjusters and paid. Last summer we had an upstairs toilet over flow, it ran for 2 days while we were gone. A $5 part defect caused $25,000 in damage. State Farm immediately sent out a company to start drying out the house and had an adjuster here in 48 hours, any bid I got that was higher than they gave they paid me the higher price. State Farm may cost a little more but they are worth it when you need them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a nightmare! I was wondering what you were up to! I'm so glad things are looking up, finally and that you are learning to relax. Hopefully, you'll be settled into a new house in Florida before winter - at least the move will be cooler by then!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes, Jan! You could write a book or a movie, it's so unreal ! So you were the only one that moved out? I was thinking you, hubby and all the pooches had to leave due to the chemical smells too. Either way, it's a pain in the butt! Best of luck with the insurance.

Here's to hoping it's all over and you two can move on to the next leg of your journey.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jan, hope everything is up hill from here on in and soon this will all be behind you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a story!!! That's all just crazy, really frustrating dealing with contractors. I think they make bets with their contractor friends to see how angry they can make customers. 

Hopefully you'll be on the upswing of this mess, can get your house on the market, start new in FL and enjoy your hubby's retirement together!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My Jan. What a total nightmare. But I have to say I am in awe of your Grace in the face of it. You are my role model! I hope the next months are smooth sailing for you. Hey, did you ever get a good nights sleep in all of this?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Jan, You are a very amazing lady. I love the non victim attitude. Good luck with selling your home and I think it is great that you are looking forward to DH being around all the time.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> A long time ago we had a terrible problem with Allstate not paying a claim. We changed to State Farm. .


It's either Allstate or little unknown companies for homeowner's insurance because we live too close to the water and all other insurance companies backed out of this area because of it. Eek, now I'm wondering what they're going to do if you had a problem with them. Could you send me a pm telling me about what happened with them please?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> What a nightmare! I was wondering what you were up to! I'm so glad things are looking up, finally and that you are learning to relax. Hopefully, you'll be settled into a new house in Florida before winter - at least the move will be cooler by then!


Ahhhhh winter....bring it on! Our heat wave has been all over the national news and we've been begging for winter for at least a month. I love warm weather but even I'm anxious for a lot cooler weather. We've broken every record this place has ever seen with heat and lack of rain. We're tropical and are so dry that we even beat out the Mojave desert with our 1.5 inch of rain for the year.
I heard thunder last night and had to stay up to listen to it....so relaxing and of course I was hoping for rain too but it jogged at the last minute and went south of us. That might be a good thing though since there were phone poles down because of it. I haven't heard if they had tornadoes but they sure do have damage. Hubby found the camera for me so I took a picture of the back patio when we got a couple of drops of rain. Hey, you gotta take what you can get  Now to find the cord to download the pictures LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Yikes, Jan! You could write a book or a movie, it's so unreal ! So you were the only one that moved out? I was thinking you, hubby and all the pooches had to leave due to the chemical smells too. Either way, it's a pain in the butt! Best of luck with the insurance.
> 
> Here's to hoping it's all over and you two can move on to the next leg of your journey.


Luckily I'm the only one who reacted to it. I had like a convulsion reaction to it and after I started making sense again, I watched the dogs closely to see if they were ok. Hubby was fine...didn't at all like the smell but no reaction. When I saw my dr he said he won't allow the stuff anywhere near him. I didn't think to ask if he had a reaction to it but I know he doesn't like the ingredients.
Thanks for the good wishes. After reading the other post about Allstate it sounds like we're going to need them! We had to pay for the ac but they pick up the damage it does. Hubby fixed the house alarm system the water took out instead of getting a person in to do that.... we're being fair, I hope they are.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Jan, hope everything is up hill from here on in and soon this will all be behind you.


Thanks Sharlene.
Hey, guess what we just found out? Hubby was out back talking to the neighbor who does taxes and if you retire this year and move over 50 miles because of it, you get HUGE tax breaks! Wow, how cool is that!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> What a story!!! That's all just crazy, really frustrating dealing with contractors. I think they make bets with their contractor friends to see how angry they can make customers.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be on the upswing of this mess, can get your house on the market, start new in FL and enjoy your hubby's retirement together!!!


LOL Ann, I'm starting to think you're right about contractors. I learned to never use anyone who isn't bonded and insured!
And to make the news even better, my daughter that doesn't live near me is going to move to Florida during the winter holiday so her daughter can start school fresh.
The really sad part of all of this is the daughter that lives here. She didn't offer me one meal, a place to stay (I would have been thrilled with a corner on the floor), didn't come see me once in the motel.....no nothing. I asked her if she had a good vacuum to get all the dust from cutting out the drywall out of the house and she said yes. Then I asked her if she'd go vacuum so I wouldn't be inhaling the dust and all of a sudden the vacuum wasn't very good. This is the one who lives in free housing and gets free everything from the gov't and has that mindset. I just don't get it....she watched me build a business from nothing and was there all the time and knows it can be done but this is the road she's chosen. It breaks my heart to see her expect the world to take care of her so moving is probably a good thing.
Why don't they put time limits on housing paid for by the gov't? She's been on it for years and is keeping an abused woman from getting immediate help. Gov't paid babysitting, free housing, food stamps, medical care....why does the gov't allow that? I can understand an emergency situation, but for years and years?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh My Jan. What a total nightmare. But I have to say I am in awe of your Grace in the face of it. You are my role model! I hope the next months are smooth sailing for you. Hey, did you ever get a good nights sleep in all of this?


I really have the pastor and my doctor to thank for helping me change my way of seeing things. It sure makes life easier! If a door closes, another opens so go see what God has there for you. It kind of makes life an adventure 
My gf's bed left my back screaming which is why I headed for a motel. The first night in the motel wasn't great for my back either but then I remembered something I saw on TV about motel beds. They said that usually one side of the bed gets used so I tried the far side of the bed and slept great on that side!
Now that I'm home I have gotten to try out the new topper I bought for Bedrock and wow, it helps too! 
Life is good!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Gov't paid babysitting, free housing, food stamps, medical care....why does the gov't allow that? I can understand an emergency situation, but for years and years?


I agree 1000%, I heard a story this week of why a young mother and her live in boy friend won't marry........She would loose all of her government benefits for their housing and their 2 children.!!!!!! We have a generation of people who think they are entitled to help. If the help went away I bet they could find a way.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our church has a food pantry that I work in each week and we had a mother come in with her 5 children, her husband lost his job in January and neither of them had been able to find work. We loaded her up!!! She came back a month later and said she didn't need as much as the first time but was still just so appreciative. She sent us an email today saying she got a job at Kroger (grocery) and would be receiving 10% off all Kroger brand food, she was so excited! She said she's looking forward to a time when she can make donations of food or even volunteer to work with us. 

IMO, this woman gets it!!! Ask for help when you need it but only take what you need. Once you're in a better position then it's time to help others.

I wasn't raised with a sense of entitlement but more of a sense of "get off your butt and work for what you want"! I'm glad I was raised that way.

Jan-I'm sorry your daughter wasn't more help to you. Wish I was closer, you could choose your own corner in my house!:wink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan, bless your heart. You sure have been through it. 

Hope the house sells fast. Where are you going to retire?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I agree 1000%, I heard a story this week of why a young mother and her live in boy friend won't marry........She would loose all of her government benefits for their housing and their 2 children.!!!!!! We have a generation of people who think they are entitled to help. If the help went away I bet they could find a way.


Older people aren't getting married and are living together because of income but they've worked their whole lives and that I understand. 
You're right, they would find a way but not if we keep giving without expecting them to grow up


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ann you made me cry. Thank you.
I was raised to believe you married and let a man take care of you and always play down your intelligence. Can you imagine someone with my personality buying into that? I tried it and went nuts and had to move on to grow into the person I am. 
The woman you talked about sounds amazing. I don't know her but I like her!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Jan, bless your heart. You sure have been through it.
> 
> Hope the house sells fast. Where are you going to retire?


I have been through it but I think it was because I was afraid to step out of the box and God knows he needs to knock me upside the head for me to listen or I think it's my own thoughts and get all tangled up. 
I started thinking only off the wall things happened to me but then I started talking openly to different friends and oh my gosh, the weird things they're going through!! They make my tale look like child's play. 
We're going to move to Florida and now we get a choice of where in Florida we want to move to. I just kept feeling so bad about going to Jacksonville but kept telling myself I could deal with it. Jax is a nice place...just not a place I want to be so now we can go hop around the state and decide. At this point it's looking like the Tampa area...but then again, the area north of Palm Beach looks good too


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan, that is so exciting for you to start a new chapter in your life. You deserve it!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

YES YES FLORIDA!!

I will have a better chance of seeing you there than Teaxas!! Get there every now and then!!!

Take a look at your fur baby! He's a happy boy that is TOTALLY obsessed by his mama!! Tell Steve congrates and Austin aka Power sends him kisses and so do I!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awww he looks so sweet Catherine. Give him a kiss for us. 
Where do you go in Florida? I'm still looking around the state on realtor.com and my daughter is always sending me houses to look at. She's as excited as us about moving. How cool that would be to see her more than once a year!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Marie. We're having a lot of fun looking at different houses online. Yikes we need to hurry if we're going to be in a new house by the end of the year


----------

